# Auto muffler on a generator? &#9734; Pics added&#9734;



## T-N-T (Apr 23, 2015)

I am thinking of fabing up a muffler attachment on my generator.
Its a 3500w generator with a briggs (I think).

Noisy as can be.

I read an article on google about a guy who mounted a flex pipe and muffler to his to seriously reduce the sound.

Anyone do this?  Did it turn out like you wanted?

Tips or advise?


----------



## naildrvr (Apr 23, 2015)

i put a car muffler on mine and it did reduce the noise a little, but no drastic change.


----------



## carver (Apr 23, 2015)

Friend used a ATV muffler with spark arrestor,his is not nearly as loud as it was.


----------



## joey1919 (Apr 23, 2015)

Stock sportbike muffler. I've got one you can have if you're nearby. but I don't think it's going to make as big a difference as you think most of the noise you hear is motor noise and not exhaust. what will make a huge difference is a three-sided shield to sit between you and the generator


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 24, 2015)

joey1919 said:


> Stock sportbike muffler. I've got one you can have if you're nearby. but I don't think it's going to make as big a difference as you think most of the noise you hear is motor noise and not exhaust. what will make a huge difference is a three-sided shield to sit between you and the generator



Yep. I welded the muffler off a Honda XR80 onto my 5500 watt generator and it cut way down on the exhaust noise but there's still a lot of engine noise. But still, the exhaust mod made a big difference, it was worth the effort.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks for the input guys.   I'm going forward. 
Joey,  I'm in alma ga.   Close?


----------



## 660griz (Apr 24, 2015)

I put a car muffler on my 6000 watt generator. Reduced exhaust noise significantly. Now, I can hear how noisy the motor is.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 24, 2015)

I'm going to running it in a right camping situation at the bristol race in august.   I want a c but don't want too much noise.


----------



## mattech (Apr 26, 2015)

My buddy puts his generator in an igloo dog house and faces the entrance away from camp. He has don't this for years and its never over heated and reduces the sound alot.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 26, 2015)

I plan on adding a muffler I ordered on Ebay cheap.  (sport bike) The outlet will be pointed skyward.
Then I will leave the generator in the bed of the truck so that the walls of the bed will hopefully muffle and direct what noise is left up.  
Or the metal bed might enhance said noise....?  I will test both ways.


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 27, 2015)

You will probably want to put a rubber mat under the generater in the truck bed.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 27, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I plan on adding a muffler I ordered on Ebay cheap.  (sport bike) The outlet will be pointed skyward.
> Then I will leave the generator in the bed of the truck so that the walls of the bed will hopefully muffle and direct what noise is left up.
> Or the metal bed might enhance said noise....?  I will test both ways.





JustUs4All said:


> You will probably want to put a rubber mat under the generater in the truck bed.




Be advised that generators get really, really HOT when running.  Years ago, I used just a 1750 watt generator to run lights in an aluminum boat during a night fishing excursion on the lake.  It got so darn hot that I thought that it was going to melt the aluminum boat bottom.  Lesson learned after that.  I wouldn't want to wake up and see my truck bed burning and then my entire truck on fire as such.

If you really must use a generator, I surely would put it on the ground and then use some of the ideas mentioned above to dampen the noise level.  I have had a 8750 watt generator, 11 HP with 5 gallon fuel tank, for several years now and I have only used it for only about 10-20 minutes total.  It is a heavy duty one from Sears that has the wheels and "handle bars" for wheeling around.  I still have all of the paperwork for it and I think that it cost me about $1250 back then.  The only reason that I bought it was to be able to run my late wife's oxygen concentrator as back then we had a really bad Hurricane/Tropical Storm heading our way.  We never lost power so I never had to use it back then.  I got it out about a year or so ago and had my mechanic check it out completely and it started up with no problem.  It also has an electric start but I found that the sealed battery was dead and a new one was going to cost about $100 so I just removed it and I use the manual start feature instead.  It is somewhat noisy because of the size of it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Apr 27, 2015)

I made a box using 2x4 and cement backer
board (Wonderboard) for a 6000w for deer
camp...50' from camper and facing away
from camp and you had to listen to tell if
it was running...It was built approx
2' larger than Generator on all sides, and
 easy to move on/off to add fuel...Most times 
the Gen was only partially covered as it
really helped direct the noise away.....Backer
board is really dense and is better than plywood
to hold noise down...


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 27, 2015)

Ill be camping here.  Soooo  a box away from the camper is out.  I am sure I will hear at least one other generator run,  soo I am just going to "try" and do my part.   

I will post results of the muffle add on though.


----------



## specialk (May 6, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I'm going to running it in a right camping situation at the bristol race in august.   I want a c but don't want too much noise.



everyone around you will be running one too.....one thing I saw a dega last week was a lot of campers running 2 small Hondas together, don't know what's up with that unless it was to reduce noise....


----------



## lbzdually (May 6, 2015)

specialk said:


> everyone around you will be running one too.....one thing I saw a dega last week was a lot of campers running 2 small Hondas together, don't know what's up with that unless it was to reduce noise....



You can parallel Honda's to double the power output.  Then you can run either one or two, depending on how much power you need.  You can get 2 2000 watt Honda's for about the same price as a 3000 watt Honda.


----------



## Chase4556 (May 7, 2015)

lbzdually said:


> You can parallel Honda's to double the power output.  Then you can run either one or two, depending on how much power you need.  You can get 2 2000 watt Honda's for about the same price as a 3000 watt Honda.




And those hondas are very quiet.

Buddy of mine has a setup at his deer camp that keeps their generator quiet. Its about 50-60ft from the camp, and they installed a light above it so they can tell when its running. 

Just made an open top box out of plywood, and put carpet on the inside of it. Cut a hole in one side, and that's where their welded on car muffler sticks out. Super quiet, and easy to build and transport.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 14, 2015)

So I added a muffler off a kawasaki ninja I got on ebay for cheap.   It killed that nasty pop pop pop sound from the exhaust.  The engine is noisy as can be as stated before. 
It is worth the effort, as it is better.   Still noisy,  but better.   About $30 and thirty minutes time. 
And if nothing else,  it looks like it is fast enough to get a speeding ticket!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 15, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> So I added a muffler off a kawasaki ninja I got on ebay for cheap.   It killed that nasty pop pop pop sound from the exhaust.  The engine is noisy as can be as stated before.
> It is worth the effort, as it is better.   Still noisy,  but better.   About $30 and thirty minutes time.
> And if nothing else,  it looks like it is fast enough to get a speeding ticket!
> 
> ...




Gotta love redneck ingenuity.  That think looks faaaaaaaast!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 15, 2015)

Mount some handlebars


----------



## bronco611 (Jul 15, 2015)

Now for the drag shoot so you can stop that bad boy if the brakes fail. This is what I love about this forum you can find just about anything you want if you just  look for it. Genny looks cool it should get some looks. Paint your driver's number on it and it will be good to go.


----------



## oops1 (Jul 15, 2015)

It do look fast.. Nice job!


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 15, 2015)

You need some NASCAR stickers on it!  Maybe some flames too


----------



## j_seph (Jul 15, 2015)

Deerhead said:


> You need some NASCAR stickers on it!  Maybe some flames too


Paint the yellow red add a blue X and some white stars on the blue X


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 15, 2015)

I love it.   Looks stupid and cool at the same time.   
Thanks for words of encouragement!


----------



## elfiii (Jul 15, 2015)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I made a box using 2x4 and cement backer
> board (Wonderboard) for a 6000w for deer
> camp...50' from camper and facing away
> from camp and you had to listen to tell if
> ...



I like your idea. I have an HD 5000W generator with a Subaru engine that I built a box with a plywood roof and that helps keep the noise down. I'm replacing it with a Briggs 7500W that is loud enough to wake the dead. I'm thinking your Wonderboard idea is the trick. I might use some styrofoam board insulation as well on the inside and use Liquid Nails to attach it to the Wonderboard for extra muffling strength.

That's what I like about this place. Redneck engineering rules! Those CalTech engineer morons got nuthin' on us!


----------



## Milkman (Jul 15, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I'm going to running it in a right camping situation at the bristol race in august.   I want a c but don't want too much noise.



You taking a Battle flag to fly ??


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 15, 2015)

Milkman said:


> You taking a Battle flag to fly ??



H€££ yes.  I ordered a nice sewn, not printed one. (Still in transit)  also below that, a bonnie blue.  I just got in the mail today my new fiberglass flag pole that folds down for storage.   
This weekend I will build a sturdy flagpole "holder" on the tounge of the camper.
Redneck paradise it will be


----------



## Crakajak (Jul 15, 2015)

You need to put some chrome wheels on it.Probably a cup holder too....Got to represent.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks good!

Hope there aren't any drunks staggering around, that looks like it could BBQ somebody in shorts.


----------



## T-N-T (Jul 16, 2015)

Backlasher82 said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Hope there aren't any drunks staggering around, that looks like it could BBQ somebody in shorts.



Yeah I imagine it will get hot!   Might haveta put out a sign so i don't get sued by someone mad at my flags.


----------



## j_seph (Jul 16, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> H€££ yes.  I ordered a nice sewn, not printed one. (Still in transit)  also below that, a bonnie blue.  I just got in the mail today my new fiberglass flag pole that folds down for storage.
> This weekend I will build a sturdy flagpole "holder" on the tounge of the camper.
> Redneck paradise it will be


Just remember, no pics then it never happened


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2015)

7Mag Hunter said:


> I made a box using 2x4 and cement backer
> board (Wonderboard) for a 6000w for deer
> camp...50' from camper and facing away
> from camp and you had to listen to tell if
> ...



I stole your idea. I'm ciphering on the roof and sides now. I temporarily propped up an 8' piece of 22 ga. roofing against the back and sides and it is considerably quieter. Still need to perfect my design.


----------



## T-N-T (Aug 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I stole your idea. I'm ciphering on the roof and sides now. I temporarily propped up an 8' piece of 22 ga. roofing against the back and sides and it is considerably quieter. Still need to perfect my design.



Get'er built elfiii!


----------



## elfiii (Aug 4, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Get'er built elfiii!



I'm thinking a hinged, cantilevered roof on the back (high side) so it can be open during fair weather and closed during inclement weather.

That complicates the sides. It still needs to have good ventilation while protecting from the elements and dampening the noise. It's 97 today in West GA. Closing it in too much risks burning up the generator.


----------

